# Jackson Cuda 14 and Coosa



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Out with the old, in with the new! Sold my two Future Beach 10 footers over the last week, as well as my 14ft boat. With that money, I decided to invest in two Jackson Kayaks. I went with a 2013 Cuda 14 in black widow for lake trips (bought it from Yakkin4Bass- thanks again!) Then I also decided to go with a 2013 Coosa in Limon for rivers. (Got it from Loveland Canoe and Kayak for a steal) Wanted brighter colors for visibility. I made a couple of stands for them and am storing them inside in my basement for the rest of the winter until they go in my garage. Also, I don't have anything rigged up on them yet. Just the trolley system on the Cuda 14. But, I plan on putting my Lowrance Elite 5 DSI on a Ram transducer arm mount that will be transferred from vessel to vessel. I will post some photos over the next few posts to show you guys some of the ins and outs of the boats for anyone who might be interested in getting one of their own in the future! 

Here is the front view of the Cuda 14
  

Here are the sides, including the trolley system, which was from Sea-Lect from BPS for $24. I also modified it a bit so that there is another nylon ring that I got from Austin Kayak so there isn't a need to crank it all 14 feet each time. They meet perfectly in the middle at the handle, then tuck under, also they bottom out on the pulleys exactly at the same time. Pretty slick. 

If you look at the seat in the high position, you will see the battery. There is so much room from that position. In the low position, it will be good for getting to the spot quickly.

    


There is also tons of storage. You can put your rods under the boat during transport to the lake. There is a removable insert for the center console as well to put your batteries in.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Here is the kayak from the back. You can see that there are two 2008 rocket launcher rod holders, which will be nice to keep everything out of the water. Also, there is plenty of storage for a crate, hawg trough, net, and cooler in the back.

 

The hull of the kayak is pretty slick. It comes to a v-which will give it speed, but also carries a wide and low profile at 31 inches. It also features a skid plate, which will be nice because it is removable.

   

Here is the paddle holder, which will be convenient when fighting a fish to put in. Also, the entire kayak lengh-wise. Its a beast!


----------



## basstyer (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice yaks, I recently bought a 2013/2014 Cuda 12, in the green hornet for what that's worth, and can't wait to get it wet. Like you, it currently resides in the basement and will be there til I can get some space made and a rack built in the garage. Did you happen to get a lumbar support. That thing seems like it's gonna be real nice.

Have fun - Eric


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Here is the front and sides of the Coosa. It is definitely more bull-nosed than the Cuda. It has some nice rod stagers on the hatch.  

The standing platform is also a very big plus. It is 23'' wide and should be great for stability. Drew Gregory was doing 360s on it in his promo video!

 

Once again, the high position seat has tons of room. 

The back features a lot of room for tackle and a crate. It has 2 flush mount rod holders. It also has a little recessed spot for a chain drag system. A small sized 16 ft flexi brand dog leash fits perfectly into the side handle. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

There is also very easy access from the storage compartments in the front and back! They are lockable as well so that's a plus.

  

There is also a dry bag area right in the front center for keys and wallet.
 

The hull is 31.5 inches wide. Tons of stability and pretty flat. This thing should turn on a dime.

   

Here is the view from the side. Also, look at how much shorter it is than the Cuda 14.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the two boats side by side. I hope this helps everyone who is considering a new kayak!


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Well you got it all set up down there man. They look sick! I really do like that limon coosa. That was a hell of a deal on that boat man! Nice upgrades this year huh?!!!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Well you got it all set up down there man. They look sick! I really do like that limon coosa. That was a hell of a deal on that boat man! Nice upgrades this year huh?!!!


If I suck at fishing this year, I have nothing to blame it on, lets just put it that way!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

basstyer said:


> Nice yaks, I recently bought a 2013/2014 Cuda 12, in the green hornet for what that's worth, and can't wait to get it wet. Like you, it currently resides in the basement and will be there til I can get some space made and a rack built in the garage. Did you happen to get a lumbar support. That thing seems like it's gonna be real nice.
> 
> Have fun - Eric


Eric, the Cuda 12 is also a sweet boat. I wanted green hornet, but this is "my wifes" (aka my full-time river) boat lol. And she wanted Limon, so this works for me! I didn't get the Lumbar support with it. I got a good deal, so I wasnt gonna push it!


----------



## basstyer (Oct 29, 2008)

What's the story on those rods to the right of the Cuda 14. I'm looking at the picture that shows the profile of both yaks.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Those are just my rods. I keep them nice during transport by keeping reel covers on them. Also, I went to Lowes and bought some $1 1-inch piping insulation that is already pre-slit. I put it right over the rods and it keeps them from banging around. Cheap and easy solution! I especially wanted it because I will be transporting them inside the kayaks, and who knows what will go on in there. It works pretty well! I slit the foam about 6 inches from the top so that it won't come undone on the tip. I'll have to take a picture show you. You would be able to put the rods under the boat with the 12 that you got.


----------



## basstyer (Oct 29, 2008)

It's looks like they're spey rods and I wondered if you built them or bought them? Also, I have the foam pipe insulation on the cross bars on top of my blazer. I love that stuff. Cool use of it in your application.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

The 2013 didn't come with the lumbar support but you can always tell your wife you can get yourself, errrrr, her one.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

basstyer said:


> It's looks like they're spey rods and I wondered if you built them or bought them? Also, I have the foam pipe insulation on the cross bars on top of my blazer. I love that stuff. Cool use of it in your application.


Haha, no I wish I knew how to build rods. Basspro built them for me  lol

Here's a close up of the spinning reels. They aren't shimano's but they have shimano covers lol b/c they were the cheapest on tacklewarhouse. I also have them for the two baitcasters as well.
 

The eye of the spinning rods is too big, so I just made a slit so the biggest eyelit would come out. No big deal. if that one's out.

 

I slit it all the way up. It's pre-slit about halfway through. But it works well because you have a guide for the rest of the slit. I'll probably put a piece of duck tape on it to keep it shut even though its still pretty tight.

 

Then, make sure you slit it only until about 6 inches from the top then slip the top of the rod the rest of the way. That will protect it.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yakkin4bass said:


> The 2013 didn't come with the lumbar support but you can always tell your wife you can get yourself, errrrr, her one.


I like the way you think!


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Northern1 said:


> I like the way you think!


Well that's the way I was playing it until I she finally accepted, I'm just gonna have 2 boats that I want and let her paddle one, or we are gonna have 3 boats. She's cool with just 2 and me calling them mine...lol!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

haha, well we all know in reality that they are OUR boats, and they get to rent them  Same way I got my second rod. Started as "hers" and is now mine because she forgot she hates to fish lol


----------



## basstyer (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice use of the pipe insulation. Thanks for the pics too.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Two great yaks and my favorite JK color schemes. You will quickly come to know the difference between a river and flat water yak.

I like the idea for your rod covers too.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Northern1,
Congratulations on the kayak upgrades!  You've certainly stepped up your game. I don't think you'll miss the Future Beach kayaks...I know I don't.

I hope to see you on the water this year, as I have yet to put my new Perception on the water and am looking forward to it. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Northern1,
> Congratulations on the kayak upgrades!  You've certainly stepped up your game. I don't think you'll miss the Future Beach kayaks...I know I don't.
> 
> I hope to see you on the water this year, as I have yet to put my new Perception on the water and am looking forward to it.
> ...


Bowhunter, we will have to set something up sometime. Maybe hit Killdeer Plains sometime? I want to try that place out.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Drew's 360 move isn't easy at all, several of us tried many many times and nobody has done it, it was quite funny to watch though.even walking to the front hatch like he does is a witch, he must be 120 pounds and balance like a ballerina

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

StuckAtHome said:


> Drew's 360 move isn't easy at all, several of us tried many many times and nobody has done it, it was quite funny to watch though.even walking to the front hatch like he does is a witch, he must be 120 pounds and balance like a ballerina
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If you think about it, when you go to jump, you're not on solid ground that allows you to jump like normal. So, your vertical probably falls to a third of what it usually is. Then, the boat is moving after you jump lol. I'll have to try it.......in June.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Here's a couple video's of us trying, it is very fun even the waters warm.normally we end up doing this silly stuff when fishing sucks
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eKv7LKl5Uw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlWfUVD0Cho&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Nice! The river you're in is much cleaner than the dirty Auglaize around my town. I'll have to be careful not to fall in, but i'll be sure to tape the first try I take at it


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Pretty excited. Got the Cuda all rigged up today with the day off work. 

Here's the front picture of the fish finder and the anchoring system i'll be using. Its an 8lb anchor. That orange thing is a big chalk line from Menards. It winds up so there will be no slack line all over the boat. Both fit perfectly behind the foot pegs. The FF is on a ram mount that I riveted into the center console lid. Very clean, very stable. Two 12v Humminbird gell cell batteries in dry boxes will fit with about 1 ft of room in the console. By the way the console is 7 inches deep and 5 inches wide. It is 28 inches long. Serious room for whatever you want to put in there as well as a nice platform for a FF.

*Also, on the left above the anchor, there is a mounting spot that I will put the RAM transducer arm mount. The 1'' ball is not in yet, though.

  

This shows just how much storage the Cuda's have. There are 6 tackle trays under there, along with two spray attractants with room to spare. This is in the high position. But man, its gonna be nice not fumbling around. Also, the chair has a pocket under it and behind it that are both attached. Under it, I put my braid cutters and my pliers. Both are on retractable key lanyards. Once again, I won't lose them, and its a clean solution for less fumbling around the boat.

   

Here are the rod holders that i'll use. They are the Ram 2007 models. I want these because if the yak did flip over, the rods are secured and strapped in from the 2007 mounts. Also, I can keep them lower than my head, meaning no branches will take my rods out. I will be carrying one rod in one of the rod stagers up front with me as I fish with it. No rod holder necessary for that one.

 

I was thinking about where I could put my net. I wanted to use a rod holder, then realized I could just put it right behind my seat. It stays perfectly on top of the Jackson pouch that was included with the kayak. Great accessibility. Also, it's out of the way when I dont need it. I am going to put my license and snacks in the pouch.

 

You might be wondering, where is the crate? It's not needed with this setup! I have a hawg trough in the back and I also have some tupperware rectangle cake containers that are about 3 inches tall by 10 inches wide by 15 inches long. They will stay flush with the recess in the kayak and fit perfectly under the bungee. Once again, a clean and non-crowded way to store your extra gear. If I'm keeping fish, i'll have a cooler in one of the containers' spots.

 

All in all, I wanted to have a kayak that was angler-friendly, and I think one of the main things you do NOT want to do is get too fancy. I was reading a post from BKFT today that said do not deck your kayak out too much if you're going to be in tournaments. Grab the essentials, leave the LED lights and sound system at home. I agree with this. The Cuda 14 allows me to have an angler-friendly kayak by being roomy, stable and having all of the gear I need at arm's length- and that's not even including the entire boat underneath for storage. I hope this review helped. Looking forward to seeing some of you out on the water!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice setup man...I also read that post from bkft. I have LED lights on my kayak. and a cooler with rod holders attached. I don't see how the LED effect anything. There coated in a tough plastic so hooks won't snag on them. All of my wires are hidden and out of the way including my fish finder wires. I had planned on doing one or two bkft events but after that post I won't be do anything with them. No hard feeling towards those guys, I think what they have going is awesome and great for some kayakers but apperantly not all kayakers. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Northern1...you need to get more pumped up for fishing. I don't think you are even into this stuff at all...lol! Picking up my coosa tomorrow!!!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

kayakcle216 said:


> Nice setup man...I also read that post from bkft. I have LED lights on my kayak. and a cooler with rod holders attached. I don't see how the LED effect anything. There coated in a tough plastic so hooks won't snag on them. All of my wires are hidden and out of the way including my fish finder wires. I had planned on doing one or two bkft events but after that post I won't be do anything with them. No hard feeling towards those guys, I think what they have going is awesome and great for some kayakers but apperantly not all kayakers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Dang, sorry that post turned you off man. I think it was a little tongue in cheek, not meant to single anyone out. I wasn't meaning anything negative by the post above. The guys that are fisherman on the tournament are good guys, some of the best you'll meet on this site. Also, my neighbor 2 houses down has your exact kayak lol. He takes it to EVERY event, and yeah, he has it freaking sweetly decked out. I hope you have a change of heart, but if not, I respect your decision!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I don't think you could have handled by response any better! Lol... I know you what you were saying about the LED but the way there post was today I was just a little taken a back by it. your a good dude! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Northern1...you need to get more pumped up for fishing. I don't think you are even into this stuff at all...lol! Picking up my coosa tomorrow!!!


Hey you're going to LOVE it. Its so slick. The profile of it is lower and is just gonna tear the rivers up! If you figure out a solution to the chain drag system we were talking about today, let me know. Like I said, that rubber tire tube was just sticking to the back of the boat and not releasing. Bare chain worked great, but who knows how loud it will be. Vinyl may work like you said. Too bad I have work tomorrow or there would probably be Coosa modification and rigging pictures tomorrow! lol


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice setup Northern. I love how clean the finder install is...good job! Be careful with the net placement...it might be prone to catch a hook when casting...just a thought.


----------

